# HDR, Where is it?



## once2work (Jun 6, 2012)

Lot of people and article talking about the LR have HDR function, but I couldn't find it, where about in LR4.1 have had the HDR.

Please advice me with Thank you!

Paul


----------



## clee01l (Jun 6, 2012)

HDR requires merging multiple images and producing a new composite image.  This is not a function of LR in LR.  External editors that produce HDR image (like Photoshop) can be called from LR and multiple images sent to the external editor.  Perhaps this is the HDR functionality that you heard about.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 6, 2012)

As of Lightroom 4.1, the program is capable of doing the tone mapping after the merge. You cannot combine the exposures in Lightroom but you can process the 32 bit resultant Tiff or DNG via Develop module without having to downsample it before brining it back in. 

When you load a Tiff or DNG with 32 bit-depth into Lightroom, the Develop controls (particularly Exposure) compensate to handle it With a normal 16 bit file, the range is + or - 5 stops of Exposure. With a 32 bit file, the ranges is + or - 10 stops.


----------

